# Openings in Putnam Lease



## duke13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Putnam County  800 acres 20 members $465 family membership

semi-QDM 1 mile border along Little River 
deer, ducks, turkey, rabbits

very accessable 1.5 miles outside 441 Eatonton bypass

very good road system, easy to get around
1/3    2 year old select cut            2/3 timber company pines 

404-550-5058 Duke


----------



## rusty (Aug 1, 2006)

Got any hogs???


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2006)

rusty said:
			
		

> Got any hogs???



Rusty,
I saw hog sign back in turkey season but weve never seen hogs. Beings we are on a river corridor it's probably only a matter of time.


----------



## Clay Thompson (Aug 2, 2006)

How many openings do you have?


----------



## duke13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Clay Thompson said:
			
		

> How many openings do you have?


I believe 3 or 4 Clay. How many ya lookin for?


----------



## NDFAN (Aug 4, 2006)

*Club opening*

Water? Electricity? Based on the low price i would guess not.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 7, 2006)

NDFAN said:
			
		

> Water? Electricity? Based on the low price i would guess not.



No water or elec. that's correct.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## duke13 (Aug 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## duke13 (Aug 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Victor DeVine (Aug 31, 2006)

Free bump...thanks for the reply. I'll call soon.


----------



## duke13 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## duke13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Lease is full. Try again next year!


----------

